# Can anyone recommend a good SE review course?



## ipswitch (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like the "School of PE" online SE review class may not be all its cracked up to be, albeit I did take the "School of PE" PE review class in Queens, NY and it was rather comprehensive.


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 14, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> Looks like the "School of PE" online SE review class may not be all its cracked up to be, albeit I did take the "School of PE" PE review class in Queens, NY and it was rather comprehensive.



Seems to me like Kaplan offers a decent course.


----------



## jillhill (Jun 26, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the "School of PE" online SE review class may not be all its cracked up to be, albeit I did take the "School of PE" PE review class in Queens, NY and it was rather comprehensive.
> ...


I woud not recommend School of PE classes, I took them for Civil PE and they were great except the structural, but great for other subjects. I also Took School of PE for SE1, and it was horrible.

Kaplan seems really expensive for only 24hrs of instructure. How much information is really there for just 24hrs of instruction?

anyone else know of a good review class?


----------



## brosenbe (Jun 27, 2011)

jillhill said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> > ipswitch said:
> ...


I posted my review of the Kaplan review course, which I took before the April SE. Take a look at discussion titled "SE Review Course". Last posting was on March 15, 2011.


----------



## jdouglas217 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaplan was an "okay" review course. In my opinion it was expensive for the limited amount of review you recieved. A select few of the live sessions were good, i.e. masonry. However, the important topics such as concrete and steel were just a review of sections in the code. I felt these were a waste of time.

I can't say I would not recommend it, as it did come with good self studying material; however, don't expect them to teach you things you don't know. It is basically a 24 hour overview of what "they believe" the test will contain.

After taking the test, my best advice is work as many practice problems as possible.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the Bridge review with Tim Mays has made it worth it for me. I agree: concrete and steel review was horrible. Tim Mays is their best instructor by far.

The concrete lateral review, masonry, bridge, and lateral review (methods and dist of forces) was good. The wind review was horrible.


----------



## zeek (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been looking at the review course from ASCE's continuing education department. anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## triumphellc (Jan 12, 2012)

I've taken the Kaplan and agree with McEngr &amp; JDouglas217.


----------



## David Lee (Jan 12, 2012)

THE SERM, NCEES SAMPLE, &amp; CODES ARE ENOUGH FOR THE SE EXAM.

WE DO NOT NEED TO KNOW ALL OF CHAPTERS, BUT SOMETHING MENTIONED IN THE EXAM SPEC. FROM THE NCEES.


----------

